# Que Catering prices, pork, beef, abt's, etc...



## shellbellc (May 17, 2007)

Hello all, 
There have been many questions as to what to charge if someone asked you to cook meat for them.  Most of the sites I see for Q are actually restaurants so it's hard to judge...I found this web site of a place in PA that you could maybe use as a guide...I'm not sure if they're high or low or in the middle.  I'm sure a home cook wouldn't charge this if cooking for a friend..but just consider some of those big cooks some of you are doing...this is what other people are making...

http://www.oinkandmoobbq.com/menu.html


----------



## squeezy (May 17, 2007)

Thanks ... that was interesting ...we just don't have that sort of thing in this neck of the woods! 
Sure wish we did though ...


----------



## heidir (May 31, 2011)

That website is no longer online - FYI


----------



## sqwib (May 31, 2011)

HeidiR said:


> That website is no longer online - FYI




The OP is over 4 years old.


----------

